# when to start plowing during storm



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a company that has two dififerant times they want the drives clear by.over night drives need done by 6:30am if snowing during the day need clear by 5:00pm and start one hour after the snow stops flyingor use your discresion. lets say we have 3 inches around 3am and its still snowing and another 3 during the day. do I do it in one trip after it stops or one before 6:30am and then go out again before 5pm and do it again ? and do I charge for 6" total or 3" two times I has going to bid them at 0-4" 4-7"and 7"and up? at differant hourly rates.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Huh? I think i got lost there. Let me re read that!!!


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

littleo92 said:


> I have a company that has two dififerant times they want the drives clear by.over night drives need done by 6:30am if snowing during the day need clear by 5:00pm and start one hour after the snow stops flyingor use your discresion. lets say we have 3 inches around 3am and its still snowing and another 3 during the day. do I do it in one trip after it stops or one before 6:30am and then go out again before 5pm and do it again ? and do I charge for 6" total or 3" two times I has going to bid them at 0-4" 4-7"and 7"and up? at differant hourly rates.


Sorry , Had to quote to keep it straight. 
I think I would go with one before 630 and go out again. Reason for this is the fact that they want it clean by 630. If you do it, they are happy. Then go clean it again when it stops snowing. Charge for 2 trips, if that is how you are charging. ( by the push)
2 @ 3 " . JMO.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Most Times it works out that we go when the snow stops flying, unless we expect a good amount, will start during the storm to keep the calls open, sometimes just a quick in and out open the path ways. then clean up when it stops snowing. Most time if it stops during the day, there just to many cars around to do anything, so you have to sit and chill


----------

